# fmt:setBundle => Wo liegt die Properties-Datei im Tomcat?



## BigFatBauch (17. Jul 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe einen Tomcat mit JSPs laufen. Eine JSP enthält folgenden Tag:


```
<fmt:setLocale value='de'/>
<fmt:setBundle basename='i18n.messages'/>
```

Die JSP befindet sich im Tomcat unter webapps/projectname/WEB-INF/jsp/MyJSP.jsp. Wo müsste jetzt die properties-Datei liegen und wie müsste sie heißen, damit sie gefunden und richtig eingebunden wird?

lg

BigFatBauch


----------



## Gast (13. Okt 2008)

die Datei i18n.messages muss unter WEB-INF/classes liegen, bzw. beim Build dahin kopiert werden.


----------



## FArt (13. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Datei i18n.messages muss unter WEB-INF/classes liegen, bzw. beim Build dahin kopiert werden.


Ist das so? Ich würde sagen, es reicht, wenn die Datei im Klassenpfad zu finden ist. Sie könnte also z.B. auch in einem JAR unter lib mitverpackt sein...


----------



## rico (15. Okt 2008)

Hi,

die property-Datei kann auch ins jar gelegt weden.

Falls das jar folgenden Inhalt hat:

```
myapp.jar -> resources/messages/message.properties
```

dann müsste der Tag so aussehen:


```
<fmt:setBundle basename='resources/messages/message'/>
```

lg rico


----------

